# Phrag. kovachii



## Kavanaru (Sep 17, 2009)

An interesting article regarding the "conservation" status of Phrag. kovachii... Actually a very sad story...

http://www.pollenatrix.com/pollenatrix/2003/12/phrag_kovachii_.html


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, it is very sad!! I can't imagine people doing that only to make a quick buck or two. It happens all over the world, for Orchids. If the Government don't seem to care than it will keep happening. At leasest there are some "Legal" ones out there to keep the species alive, no matter what happens in the wild.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2009)

Sometimes I think the worst thing that has happened to planet earth was the introduction of humans.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Notice the year - 2003 on this article, read this story many times. Yes it's unfortunate, as others have said - happens all over the world. If my memory is serving me, I believe I heard a speaker in the past 6 months claim there are still plenty of kovachii in the wild even though some colonies have been wiped out. Hopefully the successful propagation will help to reduce the destruction of further colonies.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2009)

This is old news, I wish someone who has been in the area would let us know what's actually going on w/ wild populations.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 17, 2009)

When I was there, there were lots of plants. Plus, lots of seedlings in the previously stripped areas. I believe I posted pictures.

Kyle


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 17, 2009)

ok, ok, the idea was not say it was new, but to point out what has happened in the past and is still happening everywhere when new species are discovered and become "desirable" for many... let's say a reminder to tha situation.. not only with Pk but with other species...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 17, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Sometimes I think the worst thing that has happened to planet earth was the introduction of humans.



Maybe someone should contact the aliens that deposited us here so they can come back and take us away!

Well, yes, this story is depressing. It looks like the same thing is going to happen with _Cypripedium subtropicum_ in China - every new site found will be stripped of plants within a few months of discovery. There are been so much built up about this plant that there are collectors all over the world just salivating for a piece. Such people will lay out any amount of money necessary...


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2009)

They're not stealing orchids, they are clearing land for the next residential developement. :clap: :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Sep 19, 2009)

Clark E said:


> They're not stealing orchids, they are clearing land for the next residential developement. :clap: :rollhappy:



Good point.
How exactly is a wild kovachii in Peru different from a wild "weed" in another country?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2009)

gonewild said:


> Good point.
> How exactly is a wild kovachii in Peru different from a wild "weed" in another country?


$$$$$$$


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 20, 2009)

This is very sad. I think if you restrict something so much , it make people more obsess with it.

Ramon


----------

